# expected divisions



## Scott (Jan 30, 2006)

See this chart on expected divisions in conservative presbyterian groups.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2006)

"non-vocal psalmody"??? what next?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)

Charleston Memorial P.C.: Exclusive male Civil War reenactor communion


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

Lots like a bunch of Baptists!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Charleston Memorial P.C.: Exclusive male Civil War reenactor communion









*And No One Else Is Permitted!*


----------

